# My Toro 622 HSK60 76008B Won't Start



## Greenway1313 (Feb 22, 2015)

So new to these forums, and new to small engine repair for the most part.

But I have a Toro 622 Snow Thrower with a Tecumseh engine HSK60 76008B

Before the season started I changed the oil, changed the auger belt, did general maintenance, and everything was running smoothly.

First couple snowfalls everything was running swimmingly.

Then we got a big snowfall, with big drifts. 

After going into a couple of the bigger drifts, I noticed the engine seemed to start running slower, or harder. It seemed as if the throttle was down, but it wasn't... Just to make sure I put the throttle down, and then right back up to full speed and it seemed to correct the issue.

It happened a few more times the next snowfall, but again... quickly turning the throttle down, and then back up to full speed seemed to rectify the issue.

Then the next time I went to use it, I couldn't get it to turn over.

The research I did led me to a few options to try...and after each attempted repair, the problem seemed to be exactly the same.

Here's what I've done (in no particular order):

1) Got the snowblower inside to warm up.

2) Replaced Spark plug

3) Replaced Fuel Line

4) Replaced Carburator

When I replaced the Carb, I bought an entirely new one off eBay. When it arrived it looked exactly like the old one, but was missing one screw the old original carb had. I spoke with the dealer and was told the new one I bought, which was listed as "OEM Tecumseh Engine 640081" was simply a newer version of the original carb that passed new emissions standards.

However after 2 weeks of doing all of these things to the Snowblower, it still is doing the same thing, I prime it, I start it, it begins to kick up, and then it dies.

Here's a video I took today of what it is doing...







Any help would be greatly appreciated, cause I'm at my wits end...

Thanks to anyone who helps in advance


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Seems like it's still on choke in your video. Make sure it actually comes off choke when the choke is turned off. Another words, choke on is that the opening of the carb being closed by the choke plate and off choke is when the cab opening is not blocked off. So when the choke is open / off, the throat of the carb in unobstructed.


----------



## Greenway1313 (Feb 22, 2015)

Choke was off, or in other words the little metal door is open. lol


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Are you sure your getting good fuel flow? Did you check for gas in the carb or maybe you took the carb bowl off and din't put it back correctly limiting fuel flow. Loosen the gas cap perhaps the vent is clogged not letting fuel go to carb.


----------



## Greenway1313 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply,

I have tried it with the gas cap loose.

I have not really done anything to the carb since it arrived. Except for installing it on the snowblower, so everything should be ok in that respect.

Like I said, its mind boggling lol


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

If there is a spring loaded bowl drain see if gas cones out. If not then open the carb bowl and make sure gas comes through. Make sure cab bowl is oriented so the float is not restricted.


----------



## Greenway1313 (Feb 22, 2015)

Today when I replaced the fuel line, I drained the bowl, and gas did come out.

I have not ensured the float is not restricted in any way.

Like I said, I haven't touched the brand new carb at all except for installing it onto the snowblower.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Another thing comes to mind.Make sure all the gaskets are in place. You may have a gasket on wrong and it may be blocking a small hole. The gasket has to oriented correctly to the carbs openings. If it isn't it just won't run right.


----------



## Greenway1313 (Feb 22, 2015)

Well the only gasket I touched, was the one pictured here...in the plastic bag.










That's a pic of the new carb I bought, and attached to the engine.

I've never really touched more than just the draining screw on this new carb.

Except for the gasket pictured, that connects the carb, to the engine.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Greenway1313 said:


> So new to these forums, and new to small engine repair for the most part.
> 
> But I have a Toro 622 Snow Thrower with a Tecumseh engine HSK60 76008B
> 
> ...


Welcome to SBF there Green! 

Are you using fresh fuel? If not, get rid of what's in that tank and put some fresh fuel in.

The earlier symptoms of the engine seeming overloaded when it shouldn't be... is often a sign of low compression There are usually 3 sources (valves/valve-clearance, blown head gasket or rings/cylinder bore). The valves (particularly the exhaust) are probably the most common followed by the head gasket (you'll see black sludge around the base of your cylinder head).


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Myself I would cut the losses and put a Predator 212cc engine on it and enjoy the nice power upgrade for a hundred bucks, it will have a new lease on life.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Are sure that you are getting a good fuel flow? Take the bowl off the carb, and open the gas valve, there should be a fairly good flow. If not, check the tank outlet. The screen might be clogged.
Sid


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

You said the new carb is missing a screw that the old carb HAD. If the old carb was also an emissions carb, the only screw would be for setting the idle speed. Are you positive you installed the carb linkages in the correct holes when you put the carb on? The old carb should show a little wear at the correct hole where the linkage should be to compare to where it is on the new carb. Do you have the throttle set to start or fast and the choke open when pulling the recoil? If the new carb made no improvement in the engine running versus the old carb, you have a different problem which could be related to the valves and compression as classiccat suggested. You probably have it, but here is a link to the engine service manual.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## Greenway1313 (Feb 22, 2015)

Grunt, the old carb WAS NOT an emissions carb. The new one is.

I am new to small engine work, but not a dummy... I get how things work etc yada yada lol

Honestly I think I am liking Pathfinder's suggestion the best.

Here's the question:

How hard is it to swap out the engine? 

And is that Predator 212cc engine, the correct one to fit my make and model Toro 622 Power Throw?

Thank you all for taking the time to leave suggestions, and lend your expertise


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

We all started on small engines somewhere Green! Old L-heads like that snowking you have are great to learn on because they are soooo simple. Once you dial them in and learn how to maintain them, they'll run like a top for a few more decades. 

Plenty of guys here to help you out either way! Good Luck!!


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Greenway1313 said:


> Grunt, the old carb WAS NOT an emissions carb. The new one is.
> 
> I am new to small engine work, but not a dummy... I get how things work etc yada yada lol
> 
> ...


If youhave 3/4" shaft (double check length too on both) the 212cc Predator should fit nicely.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Greenway1313 said:


> Grunt, the old carb WAS NOT an emissions carb. The new one is. I am new to small engine work, but not a dummy... I get how things work etc yada yada lol


 I'm sorry if I offended you in any way Greenway. We did not know what type of carb you had before and I was just looking for more information so someone on here could offer better solutions to your problem. I/we have no idea of your experience level and ask basic questions to determine how best to help and would never consider a person a dummy. We ALL learn from each other and no one here has all the answers so we pool our ideas to find the solutions. I apologize.


----------



## Greenway1313 (Feb 22, 2015)

Pathfinder what is the best way to check that?

And Grunt I wasn't offended at all, with the yada, yada, I just meant to describe I was somewhat of a noob. Lol


----------



## DANMAN (Feb 15, 2015)

Try this:
1. spray starting fluid into the carb. crank her over, see if it starts
2. if nothing remove spark plug, check spark, 
3. order a rebuild kit for old carb with 2 new idel screws on ebay - 10 dollars delivered
4. take photo of old carb and post
5, be sure your primer hose is connected and doenst have a hole....3 bucks at local power shop

report back


----------



## Greenway1313 (Feb 22, 2015)

So would this engine fit my snowblowers body? (Toro Power Throw 622 with HSK60 76008B)





 
How do I find that information out? Or what do I measure?

Based on what I can tell, it should fit. But obviously I want to be sure before I order it.

Thanks again for the help everyone.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Instead of Ebay you can buy that engine directly from Harbor Freight for $99. They have the manual with all the measurements too.


----------



## Greenway1313 (Feb 22, 2015)

Looks like I have one right by my house, and these engines are on sale, and in the ad this week.

Maybe ill solve this problem even sooner...

Thanks for the info Shryp


----------

